# Unschön erwischt! LiLo, ihr Doppelkinn & Co



## Stefan102 (27 Dez. 2011)

​
Dass Promis eben auch nur Menschen sind, wird uns vor allem bei diesen Bildern bewusst. Denn nicht jeder, der ein Star ist, ist zwangsläufig immer und in jeder Sekunde fotogen.

Lindsay Lohan (25) erwischte es besonders schlimm. Ein Fotograf knipste die Schauspielerin von unten und bekam ein extra unvorteilhaftes Bild. Nina Dobrev (22) hingegen posierte auf dem roten Teppich, als ein Fotograf die Schauspielerin in einem ungünstigen Moment mit Zunge zwischen den Lippen einfing. Andere Bilder wiederum sind einfach nur amüsant, wie die von einem Kaugummi kauenden Matthias Schweighöfer (30). Fotos, die weniger amüsieren, dafür aber umso mehr wehtun, sind solche von umknickenden Füßen auf zu hohen High Heels. Peaches Geldof (22) und Kim Kardashian (31) können davon jedenfalls ein Liedchen singen.

Andre Prominente hingegen haben die unvorteilhaften Aufnahmen höchstwahrscheinlich dem Alkohol zu verdanken. Wahrscheinlich auch Mischa Barton (25), die nach einer durchzechten Nacht beim Verlassen eines Clubs abgelichtet wurde. Auch Kelly Osbourne (27) hatte vermutlich schon das eine oder andere Bier getrunken, als sie mit Schleife auf dem Kopf und einem leicht irritierten Gesichtsausdruck fotografiert wurde. Klar, eigentlich sehen die genannten Celebritys immer ganz bezaubernd aus, doch Ausnahmen gibt es eben immer wieder. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Punisher (10 Juni 2013)

wo isn da ein Doppelkinn?


----------

